# Name ideas?



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

It took me 5 months to name Puck.

My #1 rule was, "no P names". *cough* Well...

I don't really like names like Brat, Princess, or Tinkerbell (though all are suitable for her).

I don't want to give her a "real" name like Ginger or Sandy.

Something a little bit unique, and fitting.

Short, one syllabol or two.

(And these rules are why it takes me so long to pick out a name.)

Well, if there are any neat ideas out there. I want to name her before she's 6 months old...keep down on the confusion from calling her "Puppy" (Puck thinks I'm saying "Pucky").


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

i like the name ginger, thats a funky name :thumbright: my cat use to be called ginger


----------



## MammaDog (Aug 29, 2004)

Madison, maddy for short
Massy/ lacy/ daisy
bella/belle, etc
blue (I love it when the dog isn't blue but use the name anyway)
Eva or Eve

not sure if those help or not

MD


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

Xena
Zero
Lelu
Lilo
Kikio
Hera

I have a long list on some of the other help with name boards if you want to check those out. Hope they help!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

why dont you pick another name out of a midsummers night ?


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the names Roxie (from the movie Chicago) and I also like the name Trixie.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL
DIVA!!


----------



## ittybittychi (Aug 13, 2004)

What about Sass or Sassy. Maybe Tudy for her "attitude". Let's see....how's Rebel or Rebella?


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

*how about naming her after a diva-like celebrity?*

Diva is cute, here are some others I have thought of:

Phoebe
Brigette
Nell
Chloe
aphrodite

you could really name her something cute with her attitude being like it is. Maybe name her after someone with a diva-like attitude

maybe Whitney? (as in Houston) lol  
or Aretha? (Franklin) 
or maybe Anjolina ( Jolie) (s/p?)

hmmm those are a few of my suggestions. Let us know what you decide to call her. :wave:


----------



## chi_luv (Aug 8, 2004)

i have just found some dog names websites so if you want to check them out here they are...

http://www.puppydogweb.com/names/names.htm
http://www.petrix.com/dognames/
http://www.dog-names.us/
http://www.terrificpets.com/dog_names/
i hope these websites help anyone who is looking for a name :happy7:

i kind of like the name Dior but i also like the name belle for my chi when i am older. which one do you like best because i cant choose


----------



## nevilleismybaby (Jun 18, 2004)

Dior is a really pretty name I like that.


----------



## MY3SONS (Jul 28, 2004)

Well out of all the names listed here so for I like the best are Chloe & Ginger. I know how you feel. I had a hard time namming mine too. finally a lady I work with came up with Nemo and as soon as I heard it I knew it was the name for him.


----------



## mel (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought of few more:
Tipper 
Tippy
Pepe
Tequila

If I hadn't named Pip already, I might have gone for Tipper or Tippy. My sister called to tell me that when he would eat, he would lean over the bowl, and both his hind legs would come off the floor! He even did this sometimes when he ran-Man, the things I have missed since I don't have him!! I don't know if he still does this, but the name sure would fit!


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Chloe
Lilo 
Kikio 
Eva

I like those a lot. Especially Lilo (I love Lilo and Stitch!)

It's a good idea, either keeping with our Shakespeare theme, or thinking of someone with an attitude...

I WAS toying with the idea of getting an Italian Greyhound and naming him Oberon. Someone, I don't think Oberon fits a girl Chi. What was the queen's name? Titania? 

Thanks for the links, I'll take a look. I really don't want to take as much time with her as I did with Puck.


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey, this is helping. 

And I found a neat site analyzing the play, with this to say about Puck.

PUCK 

Puck is a generic term for a type of supernatural being present in Celtic mythology and in English folklore. Commonly, the Puck was an amoral spirit or imp which played arbitrary tricks on people. Puck refers to this reputation in Act II scene 1: 


PUCK
Thou speak'st aright;
I am that merry wanderer of the night.
I jest to Oberon and make him smile
When I a fat and bean-fed horse beguile,
Neighing in likeness of a filly foal:
And sometime lurk I in a gossip's bowl,
In very likeness of a roasted crab
And when she drinks, against her lips I bob
And on her wither'd dewlap pour the ale.
The wisest aunt, telling the saddest tale,
Sometime for three-foot stool mistaketh me;
Then slip I from her bum, down topples she,

He is a representative of the Trickster figure, which appears in most folklores. 

Robin Goodfellow, Puck's other name, is derived from English folklore. The spirit was not actually good by nature, but was called Goodfellow as a sort of appeasement, meant to deflect the sprit's pranks towards other people. Hobgoblin was another name for this spirit, perhaps more descriptive of its true nature. 

-------------------------

This is great--I wanted to name him Loki! And I picked a name with a very similar meaning. I didn't particularly realize it, just thought, "Puck is a mischevous fairy and gave everyone donkey ears (kinda like Chihuahua ears)."

My thought now is... Titania is too long, Titan sounds maculine, and Titi sounds like Tee Tee. But I could call her Ari, short for Ariadne. Cute. Also the name of a character in a book I like. Not much attitude, though. So I'm holding it in the back of my mind, but no decision yet.


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

cool names! what about nia? from titania


----------



## absolethe (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll add Nia to my list--but guess what else I thought of?

Banshee


----------



## LeanneG (Jun 4, 2004)

i like

Kiki
Mya
Paris (of course)
Blue
Lili
Ella

there's loads more but my minds gone blank


----------



## odettfrance (Oct 2, 2005)

*Chihuahua Names*

My suggestions:
Chica 
ChiChi
Zena
Chilina
Chili


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

What about 
Tatiana? You can cal her Tati


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm calling my next chi Sprite!


----------

